# Laguna Seca Pics



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

I just posted a bunch of pics from Laguna Seca ALMS/World Challenge. Here's the link:

http://haueter.smugmug.com/Cars


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting. :thumbup:

btw, nice article on Automatic Racing - I was going to post that.

David, did I meet you at Oktoberfest at Fontana? I was drawn to ride in the McLaren.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Cal Speedway*

Hi Scott. Glad you liked the article on Automatic Racing. I wasn't at California Speedway, so you must have me confused with someone else. How did you like the ride in the McLaren?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Seneca said:


> Hi Scott. Glad you liked the article on Automatic Racing. I wasn't at California Speedway, so you must have me confused with someone else. How did you like the ride in the McLaren?


It was awesome - there is a thread here on Bimmerfest (in the general forum) about it and a link to a video.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65570&highlight=Boris

At Laguna Seca, at the autograph table, I had Boris sign a picture of him driving the car and he was telling the other drivers next to him how outrageous that car is.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

scottn2retro said:



> It was awesome - there is a thread here on Bimmerfest (in the general forum) about it and a link to a video.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65570&highlight=Boris
> 
> At Laguna Seca, at the autograph table, I had Boris sign a picture of him driving the car and he was telling the other drivers next to him how outrageous that car is.


Wow - 170mph there. That's pretty cool! I rode in the car with Hans Stuck last year at Lime Rock, but that car was clearly not in its element at that tight track. Hans only hit about 135 on the front straight. It must have sounded amazing at 170. . . .


----------

